# Moms rabbit has poorly teeth!



## Malibustace (Sep 18, 2013)

I visited my mom on Friday and noticed that one of her rabbits had a very wet chin. They aren't rabbits that are handled very often, they live in a hutch but are in the garden for a few hours each day. I managed to catch Billy and check him out and he was missing a lot of fur too, managed to get him into the vets straight away and he has dental problems, he's now on antibiotics and is booked to have his teeth rasped on Tuesday. I'm now looking after him whilst my parents are on holiday and have noticed he isn't eating much. Is there anything I can feed him to keep his strength up whilst his teeth are painful? Is it true that they can have porridge? 
Any advice would be great x


----------



## nugga (Aug 9, 2012)

He won't be eating much because of his teeth, do they have hay? their diet should consist of 90% hay, do they have anything to knaw on? apple branches etc it could be just that they have bad teeth, they also really do need more than 2hrs free time, sorry to be the bearer of bad news but if the lifestyle of these rabbits doesn't change quick they will keep on suffering and thats not fair on them


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear this 

It's SO important that he eats- rabbit guts work in a way that food must always be going in to keep them moving. If they stop, their guts shut down (GI Stasis) and this left untreated is fatal.

If you know that already, I apologise for telling you what you already know, but thought I'd make sure 

Now, food. Hay needs to be AT LEAST 80% of a rabbit's diet- preferably more- but if he's not a big hay eater you can scatter food in the hay to encourage foraging and he will eat the odd strand of hay in the process.

As for which food- anything that he likes, really, at this point. Herbs, pellets (mixed with warm water to make them mushy if he's struggling with his teeth) and yes, porridge is fine, too. Not too much, though- I feed about a tablespoon every couple of weeks- just mix oats with warm water  

If he's off his food, I would avoid gassy veg at this stage as you don't want to cause secondary issues such as bloat on top of his tooth troubles. If he stops eating completely, get him to a rabbit savvy vet immediately- and maybe stock up on Recovery Food and Fibreplex to ensure he has fibre in his gut, too.

Hope that helps! Sorry for the long post!


----------



## Malibustace (Sep 18, 2013)

They have a large hutch, and a run attached, they then have 2 hours roaming the garden, (weekends they spent approx 5 hours in the garden) so I'm satisfied that they have enough exercise. They also have plenty of hay, but they don't tend to eat much of it. They haven't been suffering, only 1 of them has poorly teeth, and I feel they have a good lifestyle and are well looked after.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi there.

It's really important that he has his dental as soon as possible, and that he keeps eating. What he also needs is painkillers (Metacam) - the vet should have prescribed them.

He needs lots of fresh hay daily. This will help keep his teeth in better condition once they are burred down - he may even then have a recurring problem if they are misgrowing.

Oats in cooled boiled water are fine - no milk though.

You could also put some of his pellet mix on a plate and soak in cooled boiled water - this has really helped some of our dental/abscess buns.

It's really important that you get him eating - offer grass, apple leaves, bramble leaves (trim off spiky bits), basil, parsley, carrot tops (not the carrot itself, which is too sugary).

Avoid gassy greens.

Check he is pooing. Rabbits can go into stasis very quickly, and this is very dangerous.


----------



## Malibustace (Sep 18, 2013)

JordanRose said:


> I'm sorry to hear this
> 
> It's SO important that he eats- rabbit guts work in a way that food must always be going in to keep them moving. If they stop, their guts shut down (GI Stasis) and this left untreated is fatal.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice, I think I may try a little bit of porridge, just to keep his guts moving. I wish I could monitor him more to figure out whether he's eating at all, but I can't be with them all the time. He does seem to be drinking ok. Tuesday can't come quick enough for his operation, it seems worse being someone else's rabbit and having the responsibility whilst my folks are on holiday :frown5:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Malibustace said:


> Thanks for the advice, I think I may try a little bit of porridge, just to keep his guts moving. I wish I could monitor him more to figure out whether he's eating at all, but I can't be with them all the time. He does seem to be drinking ok. Tuesday can't come quick enough for his operation, it seems worse being someone else's rabbit and having the responsibility whilst my folks are on holiday :frown5:


I know what you mean.

Come on here as often as you like, if we can help.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

You could soak pellets in warm water (boiled and cool it off) -it will make it easier to eat.
You could also syringe feed him -with baby food -apple I think is Ella's kitchen.
If he is not good tomorrow call vet and ask if you could bring him in earlier -as you probably know with bunnies if things go not to the plan they can turn very bad quickly.
Did et give you metacam-pain relief to how him at home! As his teeth would be painful he would need painkiller and guy stimulant (metaclopromide-which vets don't really want to give it to everybody) to make sure his guts keep going.
If he had vegetables previously - tempt him with his favourite food. 
I have heard bunnies can have porridge but I have never given my buns.
Don't make massive changes in diet-if w didn't have veggies previously -I wouldn't start now.
Best would be to give him lots of hay, Mashed pellets and syringe feed him with either recovery food (from vet -you could get it tomorrow) or Ella's kitchen -apple apple baby food.
If vet didn't give you any metacam to home-call tem tomorrow morning and ask them to give you some to relief his pain.
If you noticed he drastically going 'down' and he grinds his teeth -you need to take him back to vets ASAP. They than can do emergency treatment.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Omg when I looked it was only one reply -obviously all of us posted at the same time


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Malibustace said:


> Thanks for the advice, I think I may try a little bit of porridge, just to keep his guts moving. I wish I could monitor him more to figure out whether he's eating at all, but I can't be with them all the time. He does seem to be drinking ok. Tuesday can't come quick enough for his operation, it seems worse being someone else's rabbit and having the responsibility whilst my folks are on holiday :frown5:


As Summersky has touched on, have you been given any Metacam at all? It's a painkiller and is very effective- hopefully, with some of that he will feel more up to eating x

Do try and monitor what he's eating and also, how much he's pooing (as well as the size, shape and colour of these)- I know it's difficult when there's more than one but it really is important.

I hope his op goes well and that he perks up soon. I would try and get hold of some Metacam ASAP


----------



## Malibustace (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks all 

I think I'll start by softening some pellets for him. The only thing the vet gave him is antibiotics, which he is not happy about taking. I'm mixing with Ribena as per the vets advice but it's still difficult to get him to take them. 

I think I'll give the vet a call in the morning about pain relief.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Malibustace said:


> Thanks all
> 
> I think I'll start by softening some pellets for him. The only thing the vet gave him is antibiotics, which he is not happy about taking. I'm mixing with Ribena as per the vets advice but it's still difficult to get him to take them.
> 
> I think I'll give the vet a call in the morning about pain relief.


Is there a way you could keep him at home to check if he is eating pooping?
Def call vet about pain relief-it is bad he didnt get any!
It is like with us -tooth pain is one of the worse one and without painkiller you cannot so anything and even painkiller sometimes cannot help!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Do you not have any friends with bunnies who may have metacam? Or people with dog who has painkillers as metacam they are using for bunnies is painkiller for dog!
I would be very worrying as they can go down very very quickly.
If he sits in one place and not moving a lot it usually means bunny is uncomfortable and usually is gut statis.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Funky said:


> Do you not have any friends with bunnies who may have metacam? Or people with dog who has painkillers as metacam they are using for bunnies is painkiller for dog!
> I would be very worrying as they can go down very very quickly.
> If he sits in one place and not moving a lot it usually means bunny is uncomfortable and usually is gut statis.


I know it is important to get pain relief but please don't advise this, you should never share meds with other owners as they shouldn't be prescribed without a vets consent.
I don't want to be funny but you could get yourself into trouble by advising this on the internet 



Malibustace said:


> Thanks all
> 
> I think I'll start by softening some pellets for him. The only thing the vet gave him is antibiotics, which he is not happy about taking. I'm mixing with Ribena as per the vets advice but it's still difficult to get him to take them.
> 
> I think I'll give the vet a call in the morning about pain relief.


I implore you to find yourself a good rabbit savvy vet. So far your vet has not filled me with hope as antibiotics will do very little at this moment in time.

He needs pain relief asap and will most likely be booked in for a dental as his eating will not return to normal until his teeth are sorted.

Where abouts are you? we may be able to send you in the right direction with a good vet


----------



## Malibustace (Sep 18, 2013)

I don't know anyone else with bunnies, I have 2 myself but so far they haven't needed any meds from the vets (touch wood). I'm moving moms bunnies to my house tonight, I've managed to borrow a van to move their hutch, at least I can monitor him more closely.


----------



## Malibustace (Sep 18, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> I know it is important to get pain relief but please don't advise this, you should never share meds with other owners as they shouldn't be prescribed without a vets consent.
> I don't want to be funny but you could get yourself into trouble by advising this on the internet
> 
> I implore you to find yourself a good rabbit savvy vet. So far your vet has not filled me with hope as antibiotics will do very little at this moment in time.
> ...


I agree, I'm not impressed with the vet either but I got him in where he could be seen straight away on Friday evening. I live near Walsall in West Midlands, any help with a decent vet would be great thanks x


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Malibustace said:


> I don't know anyone else with bunnies, I have 2 myself but so far they haven't needed any meds from the vets (touch wood). I'm moving moms bunnies to my house tonight, I've managed to borrow a van to move their hutch, at least I can monitor him more closely.


Did you manage to call vet and ask him for pain relief?
Unfortuately I cannot help with good vets around you.
Where do you take your bunnies for vaccination? Are the vets any good there? Tbh in critical situation I would try to find vet who will asses situation quickly and give him pain relief.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Malibustace said:


> I agree, I'm not impressed with the vet either but I got him in where he could be seen straight away on Friday evening. I live near Walsall in West Midlands, any help with a decent vet would be great thanks x


St George's have a great rabbit vet I have been told 
St George&#39;s Vet Group - Vets in Wolverhampton, Sedgley, Albrighton, Halesowen, Stourbridge, Bushbury, Perton, Equine, Horses, Cats, Dogs, Rabbits, Emergency, Animal

It's not too far from Walsall, a good vet is worth their weight in gold


----------



## Malibustace (Sep 18, 2013)

Billy is having his operation this morning, I dropped him off at 8.30am after spending half an hour trying to catch the little monkey, I think he knew where he was going 

I'm going to call at 2pm, hopefully he'll have woken up by then :thumbsup:


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Fingers crossed for speedy recovery.


----------



## Quirk (Nov 12, 2013)

How did the operation go? I hope Billy is ok


----------



## Malibustace (Sep 18, 2013)

Quirk said:


> How did the operation go? I hope Billy is ok


He's seems to be doing well, the vet was pleased with his teeth afterwards. I moved him & his buddy into the house for the night (I had been keeping them in the garage with my 2 rabbits). He was still very sleepy, so thought he needed the extra warmth. My kitchen now has a huge hutch in the middle of it, and they've been doing a lot of dancing by the looks as the floor was covered in sawdust, straw & hay this morning 

He's eaten a good bit of apple & cabbage, and drank plenty of water. He's perked up a lot this morning as well. Fingers crossed he's going to be ok!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Glad to read that he is soon well-fingers crossed he will recover very quickly!


----------

